

Ask HN: Funding options, what would you do? - verelo

We're in a situation that is actually quiet reassuring, but its raising some interesting questions which my partner and I are struggling to reach a decision on.<p>It looks like we're in good shape to potentially get funding from a Canadian based angel fund / incubator, in fact there may be a few of them interested in us. The funding is a little higher than YC, but we're not interested in the money as much as the experience that the group offers us. They have a 12 week program starting in the next 30 days, which we would be part of.<p>The goal for us since the beginning of this year has been to get into YC, but YC doesn't make a decision until after the Canadian incubator starts its program. Obviously this is on purpose and to be totally honest we're tempted to take a gamble and wait out for the YC answers anyway...<p>I've read a lot in the past about people saying "don't be fussy, some people don't get options" but...we might have them and we've worked very hard, i feel like being fussy is going to be a key success factor now and into th future.<p>What would you do?
======
benologist
Three things:

1) The girl who wants to get in bed with you is in almost 100% of cases better
than the one on tv you'd _prefer_ to get in bed with

2) Almost all applications get refused, working hard and believing in yourself
doesn't distinguish you

3) If you still exist in 6 months apply to YC next time around from a much,
much stronger position

~~~
chrisacky
> 2) Almost all applications get refused, working hard and believing in
> yourself doesn't distinguish you

But a strong application and a strong idea surely is a differential? If you
have a solid idea, and a product, can you count on your application being
viewed.

~~~
verelo
Both of the above comments are very useful...

I think our idea is great, i know we will be profitable in the near
future...its just interesting to see the forks in the road appearing.

I guess we'll wait out and see if more information comes available. Next week
is going to be a big one.

------
31415
I'd suggest going through the Canadian incubator and applying to YC in the
cycle following the Canadian session

~~~
verelo
So this is actually interesting to think about. YC will accept a company that
has already been through one program and accepted a small amount of funding?

I wasn't sure if this would be looked upon as a good thing or a bad thing to
be honest with you.

Appreciate the dialog!

